# arodenhiser's Cruze Build, if I can call it that. :)



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello evrybody,

I have owned my 2011 Cruze LT 6A since December 2013. Traded in my 2003 Pontiac Grand AM GT1 sedan. I'll show you a quick run down on what I have done so far.

Here is how my Cruze looked in the dealer's AutoTrader ad.







This Cruze is Taupe Gray Metallic, automatic, Connectivity Package, and 35% tint on all windows but the front. Paid $12,500 Canadian after all taxes and licensing fees and the previously mentioned Pontiac.

I drove my first winter with the OE steelies and wheel covers with the 60,000KM old OE Firestones. They did fine for me in a fairly harsh winter. 

However, in the spring I could not wait to ditch those wheels and tires for something nicer.

I bought a set of 18x8.5 Sparco Assetto Garas for another user here and wrapped them with a set of 225-45 GoodYear Eagle RSA's. They are not a huge dramatic difference from the OE wheel covers, but they make their point.








to be continued...



Adam


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I seemed to have already missed steps in my timeline. I don't have pictures for these 'upgrades' One fine -12C day in Febuary, I think, I changed my spark plugs over to NGK Coopers and removed the small section of duct work to bypass the intake resonator.

I have no plans on modifying the steering, suspension or brakes. Okay, you could convince me to paint the brakes, but only because I have such open rims. I will, someday, get fog lights. I like the OE ones. I also plan on adding the wiring to make trunk mounted lights work as brake lights too.

Yesterday I got some vinyl. I bought a vinyl hood/trunk stripe kit. It could be called a SS kit or racing stripes. I am a classic muscle car guy, so these are like Chevelle would have had 45 years ago. They didn't have stripes on the roof. Neither do I, I don't want any smelly skunk stripes on my Cruze.  

My stripes are satin black. Satin black on Taupe Gray Metallic paint can almost seem invisible at certain angles. I am already calling these "ghost" stripes. I know they are not real ghost stripes so don't correct me on that.










So there you are up to date. I am not planning on doing much more. My wife has a Lancer, so I think I might do the EVO Plasti Dip and rear diffuser area. Black Plasti Dip is hard to see on the TGM paint aswell. Look carefully. I had dipped the top of my rear bumper with black while ago for scuff protection. You can barely see if you are not looking for it. The fog lights upgrade is very much wanted. This Trifecta word keeping buzzzzing around too. 

That's about it. Really. 

Thanks for looking and HAPPY CRUZEN!

Adam


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice work man!


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Good job!


----------

